# Grand Seiko SBGR051



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This beautiful timepiece deserves it's own thread. In a way, I just discovered it today. I had first seen it on another website, and noticed it because it was 37mm, a size that I really like. The description of the dial stated it as "white" so I put it out of my head as I already have the lovely quartz model with the Polar White dial. Today, as I was glancing at the GS models yet again, it caught my eye as not being really white. So, I did a little more research. Turns out it, and it's black dial brother, are the most reasonably priced automatic models in the GS lineup!

"Monochromatic colors are all the colors of a single hue. Monochromatic color schemes are derived from a single base hue and extended using its shades, tones and tints." This is what appeals to me so much about the dial. Including the shade of silver used on the background of the date window. That is, in addition to all the fine polishing and detailing. I have enough watches with dials that offer more contrast, and possibly that is why this one is so appealing.



There are not a lot of posts or threads about this beautiful piece. Quite possibly, as the case size is only 37mm, it might be less appealing to some than the larger models. However, I find looking at the photos, that it appears to wear slightly larger. At any rate, I have always loved the smaller sizes, and even on my 7.5in wrist, I think it would be perfect. My Hi-Beat is 40mm, though, and it a lovely fit as well.

I love the symmetry of the dial, I think more than the other Grand Seikos, even though it has a date window. But because of it's smaller size dial, the date window takes up the entire space of where the 3 o'clock marker would be, so there is no need for a partial marker at the edge. I am not in any way criticizing Seiko for it's dial designs on the larger models, just that this smaller dial size necessitates the date window filling up that marker space. A small, picky detail, I suppose, but one that I surely will notice each time I glance at the beautiful dial.

And I haven't even mentioned the wonderful 9S65 movement. I have found it's accuracy to be superior to the Swiss chronometers I have owned, except for the Rolex Air-King. It also has a 72 hour power reserve.

This is the best video I could find, showcasing all facets of this gorgeous watch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW-GzzlBXWI

I was getting preparing to eventually get an Omega Globemaster with silver dial, but since discovering this Grand Seiko model, I think it will be my next watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Can't wait for your review l, post acquisition. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

ten13th said:


> Can't wait for your review l, post acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am really having a hard time waiting myself :-(. And I only really "discovered" this model a couple of days ago! Unfortunately, the Tax Man is just around the corner, so it may have to wait a little longer than I would like.


----------



## AWang (Jan 27, 2007)

carlhaluss said:


> This beautiful timepiece deserves it's own thread. In a way, I just discovered it today. I had first seen it on another website, and noticed it because it was 37mm, a size that I really like. The description of the dial stated it as "white" so I put it out of my head as I already have the lovely quartz model with the Polar White dial. Today, as I was glancing at the GS models yet again, it caught my eye as not being really white. So, I did a little more research. Turns out it, and it's black dial brother, are the most reasonably priced automatic models in the GS lineup!
> 
> "Monochromatic colors are all the colors of a single hue. Monochromatic color schemes are derived from a single base hue and extended using its shades, tones and tints." This is what appeals to me so much about the dial. Including the shade of silver used on the background of the date window. That is, in addition to all the fine polishing and detailing. I have enough watches with dials that offer more contrast, and possibly that is why this one is so appealing.
> 
> ...


I have owned the SBGR053 and the proportions, as you say, is spot on. The 37mm is close to perfect for an everyday wearer and as a dress watch. In addition, mine was easily the most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned, deviating less than a second a day. I have a SBGA103 now and at 40mm it is too large, IMO, as a dress watch, at least on my 6.3' wrist. My only complaint is that the case on the SBGR051/53 is quite tall for the diameter at 13.3 mm, but since you have a larger wrist it may not be as much of an issue.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

AWang said:


> I have owned the SBGR053 and the proportions, as you say, is spot on. The 37mm is close to perfect for an everyday wearer and as a dress watch. In addition, mine was easily the most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned, deviating less than a second a day. I have a SBGA103 now and at 40mm it is too large, IMO, as a dress watch, at least on my 6.3' wrist. My only complaint is that the case on the SBGR051/53 is quite tall for the diameter at 13.3 mm, but since you have a larger wrist it may not be as much of an issue.


Thanks for that info. Indeed, I was wondering about the thickness, as it is very slightly thicker than my SBGH005 Hi-Beat. But only by .3mm. My wrist size is 7.5in, and the Hi-Beat fits it beautifully, so the SBGR051 should not be a problem. The proportion of width/thickness is a bit more than I would like, but I think with the shape of the case it will really not be an issue. This will be the first watch that I have purchased which I have not seen in real life, so I am very appreciative of your comments.

Excellent accuracy indeed!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks for that info. Indeed, I was wondering about the thickness, as it is very slightly thicker than my SBGH005 Hi-Beat. But only by .3mm. My wrist size is 7.5in, and the Hi-Beat fits it beautifully, so the SBGR051 should not be a problem. The proportion of width/thickness is a bit more than I would like, but I think with the shape of the case it will really not be an issue. This will be the first watch that I have purchased which I have not seen in real life, so I am very appreciative of your comments.
> 
> Excellent accuracy indeed!
> 
> ...


I was very nervous getting a 14mm thick high beat GMT (40mm bezel). Turns out, nothing to worry about. Looks great and is extremely comfortable on my 7.25" wrist. Good luck.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I went to the local Grand Seiko AD today, and what pleasantly surprised to see they have an SBGR051. Very unexpected, as they have not received a new shipment for quite a while. Very glad indeed to have the opportunity to try it on my wrist. And pleased how comfortable it is:







Another beautiful Grand Seiko!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

The Grand Seiko dealer had just received a new shipment, and I was very glad to see they have this model when I went there today. Another very beautiful Grand Seiko piece indeed:


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> But because of it's smaller size dial, the date window takes up the entire space of where the 3 o'clock marker would be, so there is no need for a partial marker at the edge.


Yeah, the halfhearted filler index at 3 on many larger GSs is one of the few things I don't like. I'm fine when it's a very short version of the regular metal index, but I hate when it's just an extra-thick black line.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I JUST was looking at this same model on a website and couldn't believe the price!

The only one I have seen that's less expensive, non quartz, was the 37mm Spring Drive. 

I'm beginning to appreciate the silver dialed watches.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MLJinAK said:


> I JUST was looking at this same model on a website and couldn't believe the price!
> 
> The only one I have seen that's less expensive, non quartz, was the 37mm Spring Drive.
> 
> I'm beginning to appreciate the silver dialed watches.


For my next watch, the choice is narrowed down to the new Omega Globemaster or this Grand Seiko. Price aside, I prefer the looks of the Grand Seiko. There is nothing that even comes close to it's quality either at that price or far more money.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, my SBGR051 is now home with me. It is admittedly very unremarkable at first glance. As someone pointed out, it is a "selfish" watch, and one that likely only it's owner and a small few others will truly appreciate. Definitely part of the attraction for me. It truly gives a certain tranquility, yet the true showmanship is so apparent when one sees how various lighting conditions play with the dial, and all the beautifully faceted, polished and brushed components. A true work of art. The ultimate form of jewellery.

I feel like I have owned this watch for a long time. It could definitely be a good candidate for an "if I could have only one watch....". Coming home on the bus this evening, I couldn't stop staring at it. And I counted, at be back of the bus, there were 12 of us, and I was the only one not glancing at their phone.

I am glad that this watch does not have the blued second hand. In the research and development of this model, I am quite sure that it would have been considered. Somehow, I feel that it would disturb the peacefulness of the dial. One thing I really appreciate about the majority of Grand Seiko models, is the absence of lume. I just feel that it interferes with the aesthetics of the dial.

Anyway, just a few shots taken this evening. I can get some better ones in the daylight. The first one, I really like, because it shows how the "Seiko" is raised slightly from the dial, as is the "GS" on all Grand Seiko models:







This gives a fair idea how it wears on the wrist. Not a large watch at 37mm, but because it's not a modern large size it rather gives the impression of being an older watch:



Thanks for looking at my pics and short report.
Carl


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the sbgr051 is beautiful, only second to the red accented sbgr071


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats on the excellent purchase.
I've also been looking at the silver dialed GS autos. A quick visit to the boutique last weekend really impressed me.

So to clarify, the difference between this and the 053 is the blued second hands, larger diameter, and all titanium bracelet? Does the 051 here have steel bracelet?


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome purchase! I can only imagine how beautiful it shines as the light plays off it... GS are #1 for reflective fascination.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Romulux said:


> Congrats on the excellent purchase.
> I've also been looking at the silver dialed GS autos. A quick visit to the boutique last weekend really impressed me.
> 
> So to clarify, the difference between this and the 053 is the blued second hands, larger diameter, and all titanium bracelet? Does the 051 here have steel bracelet?


Thanks for the congratulations.

The SBGR053 is the black dial version of the model I have. But it is all stainless steel as well. And they both have the silver second hand and steel bracelet. The SBGR059 is titanium with a blued second hand, but that model has been discontinued. I think that is the only automatic with titanium case and bracelet. And I am not sure about the Hi-Beat models, but I think one or two Spring Drive models are titanium.

And the SBGR051 and 53 are the smallest size except a few of the quartz models. I think that all of the Hi-Beat models are at least 39mm. One of the reasons I like the model I got is because of the smaller case size. Although my SBGH005 Hi-Beat with black dial is 40mm and I must say it fits and wears perfectly as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

congrats on the SBGR051. I had the black dialed version which I sold to AWang and now I have the quartz version. Of all the watches I've had since I started collecting the Grand Seiko's always get the most compliments.
I always wanted the SBGR051 and its the one I wanted when I got the SBGR053 but that was the first one I could find used. 
If retaining value wasn't a concern for me I would go buy an SBGR051 as well but I know i tend to flip a lot and therefore only want to get GS used. I also don't want to have to send to Japan for a service every time it needs a service.
But the GS is a great piece and I would get one again if I could afford it but cannot afford to have everything I want now 
I think overall I liked it better than the Omega AT8500


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

cadomniel said:


> congrats on the SBGR051. I had the black dialed version which I sold to AWang and now I have the quartz version. Of all the watches I've had since I started collecting the Grand Seiko's always get the most compliments.
> I always wanted the SBGR051 and its the one I wanted when I got the SBGR053 but that was the first one I could find used.
> If retaining value wasn't a concern for me I would go buy an SBGR051 as well but I know i tend to flip a lot and therefore only want to get GS used. I also don't want to have to send to Japan for a service every time it needs a service.
> But the GS is a great piece and I would get one again if I could afford it but cannot afford to have everything I want now
> I think overall I liked it better than the Omega AT8500


I really love the black dial version as well. Matter of fact, if I didn't have my black dial Hi-Beat, I would love to have it. As I don't wear the Hi-Beat every day, and I don't like to keep winding it as it has a screwed in crown, it would be simpler to have the automatic with regular crown. I am, however, contemplating selling the Hi-Beat to get the SBGR053, which is no less beautiful, just smaller, which doesn't bother me.

Very fortunate that we have a Grand Seiko AD here in Vancouver, so I can see the models before buying. Of course, they are new, so it is a high price to pay. But no high relative to many other brands. And at least when it does come time for servicing, the AD can take care of sending it away for me.

I owned an AT8500. Two actually, at different times, a 38.5mm and a 41.5mm. Although I preferred the smaller one, I like the GS way better than either. A large part of my dislike - as it is on many watches - is the lume. It seemed like the main feature of each and every marker. I think the watch would have looked so much better without the lume, just like most GSs. And I did not like it at all after they removed the lovely frame around the date window. IMO the watch has been ruined aesthetically. On the other hand, I couldn't be happier with my Seamaster 300, a perfect vintage reissue. In that case, it is largely the lume that makes the dial so beautiful.

Which quartz version did you get?

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## buffon.bj (Jun 7, 2015)

Great looking watch, Carl! I really like the silver, texture-y dial - it really reminds me of some of the dials Nomos makes for their watches, with that subtle, fine grain (though I feel GS takes the cake with their amazing finishing!). I am quick to compare the model with the quartz 063 I recently acquired, and I love spotting the differences. Definitely like the date window on your SBGR051 more, for one! In the quartz, the date is in my opinion pushed too far to the center, which breaks the harmony of the markers (the date window doesn't "belong" in the inner circle the ends of the markers make, if I may). In your model, the window is in a perfect place and looks fabulous. I also really like the twin hour markers at 6, 9 and 12, really lovely. They make the dial feel classical, even somber (something about those twin indexes reminds me of roman numerals).

If I may inquire, would you say the polar SBGX059 is more legible of the two, or does the silver dial also work well in full-on daylight? Furthermore, how do you like the weight and feel of it compared to the quartz (with the different bracelet)? The reason I'm asking is because to me, the quartz Grand Seikos seems just the slightest bit top heavy, with the bracelet a bit too "flimsy", and was wondering if you might have felt the same  The increased thickness in the automatic might not even be such a bad thing if the different bracelet and the different weight distribution feel sturdier, even better, on the wrist.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I found the SBGR053 more top heavy than my SBGX061.
The auto sits tall for its diameter. The quartz one sits flatter on the wrist.
The bracelet is a bit nicer on the automatic versions but not that you feel a difference when wearing it, they just look better.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

buffon.bj said:


> Great looking watch, Carl! I really like the silver, texture-y dial - it really reminds me of some of the dials Nomos makes for their watches, with that subtle, fine grain (though I feel GS takes the cake with their amazing finishing!). I am quick to compare the model with the quartz 063 I recently acquired, and I love spotting the differences. Definitely like the date window on your SBGR051 more, for one! In the quartz, the date is in my opinion pushed too far to the center, which breaks the harmony of the markers (the date window doesn't "belong" in the inner circle the ends of the markers make, if I may). In your model, the window is in a perfect place and looks fabulous. I also really like the twin hour markers at 6, 9 and 12, really lovely. They make the dial feel classical, even somber (something about those twin indexes reminds me of roman numerals).
> 
> If I may inquire, would you say the polar SBGX059 is more legible of the two, or does the silver dial also work well in full-on daylight? Furthermore, how do you like the weight and feel of it compared to the quartz (with the different bracelet)? The reason I'm asking is because to me, the quartz Grand Seikos seems just the slightest bit top heavy, with the bracelet a bit too "flimsy", and was wondering if you might have felt the same  The increased thickness in the automatic might not even be such a bad thing if the different bracelet and the different weight distribution feel sturdier, even better, on the wrist.


I see your point about the date window on the quartz model, although I can't say it bothers me. Of course, where the date wheel is placed on the movement itself will dictate where the window must be placed. I think the black marker between the window and the case edge works well, as it matches the date arabics and the other black markers.

The case size on both watches is 37mm, so just fortunate that the date wheel on the SBGR051 is placed where it is. But it is one thing that I find works very well, and although a small thing it's one of the reasons I like the dial so much. As you say, the window is in the perfect spot, where there is no need for a painted small marker or a partial applied metal marker. Yes, it's the small details like this that make or break the aesthetics of a watch for me.

There is definitely more contrast between the hands and the dial on the white SBGX059. Nevertheless, the way that the hands are so beautifully finished gives sufficient legibility and contrast to the silver dial. I have absolutely no problem reading the time in any light. Although, I must admit that the very narrow second hand does kind of disappear at times. But that's not an issue with me. For some reason, at times I really had difficulty reading the time on my silver dial Air-King.

As cadomniel pointed out, the SBGR051 is slightly more top heavy. It is 13.3mm thick and the quartz is only around 10mm. And I don't find the bracelets at all flimsy on either model, just the finishing is different between the 3-link on the quartz, and the 5-link on the automatic with the two polished smaller middle links. Matter of fact, the design of the case on the SBGR051 is so well done, it just seems to seat itself perfectly on the wrist, and the slight top heaviness is really not noticeable once the watch is worn for a while.

I find the SBGR051 has some similarity to a Rolex 36mm Datejust that I looked at a few years ago, with a beautiful silver or rhodium dial. And a rather ornate Jubilee bracelet. I find that the 5-link bracelet on the GS is a really nice compromise between the Jubilee bracelet and the three-link Oyster bracelet on the Rolex models.

I could talk about this watch for days, and probably already have, more than any other watch I have owned. It instantly feels like an old friend. Not trying to be either vintage looking or extremely modern, just a great classical look about it. Very unassuming, yet the finishing gives it a great sparkle without being blingy. And the size is perfect to me.

Actually, I am having thoughts about possibly selling my 40mm Hi-Beat and getting the SBGR053 which has the black dial and is the same size as this one which gives it the same position of the date window on the dial.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

The SBGR051 is one of the best in my opinion. A classic.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Molle said:


> The SBGR051 is one of the best in my opinion. A classic.


It occurred to me today that it is all the things that I had wished some of my past watches had been. I find that lume on watches is grossly overrated, except of course on a real diver or sports watch where it is necessary. There are so many watches that I have either traded or sold to a great extent for that reason alone.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I just sold my SBGX061 to someone in Victoria 

I have my Explorer I, I got in today on my wrist now. It was NOS so in perfect condition....! I think I will be having this one for a long time. I have said that before though and well, we all know WIS get restless.
I used to really like Omega but I have kind of gone off them now. I think they are pumping out way too many different models and increasing the price too quickly. I still like a few models though.

The Grand seiko is like the Explorer I, its just a timeless design that will not age. Omega AT8500 I cannot say the same thing about that. It is a shame that Omega discontinued the Railmaster. That was a great watch.



carlhaluss said:


> I really love the black dial version as well. Matter of fact, if I didn't have my black dial Hi-Beat, I would love to have it. As I don't wear the Hi-Beat every day, and I don't like to keep winding it as it has a screwed in crown, it would be simpler to have the automatic with regular crown. I am, however, contemplating selling the Hi-Beat to get the SBGR053, which is no less beautiful, just smaller, which doesn't bother me.
> 
> Very fortunate that we have a Grand Seiko AD here in Vancouver, so I can see the models before buying. Of course, they are new, so it is a high price to pay. But no high relative to many other brands. And at least when it does come time for servicing, the AD can take care of sending it away for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your NOS Rolex Explorer! I assume that it must be the 114270 (36mm) version. Pictures, please, especially on the Rolex Forum! 



cadomniel said:


> I just sold my SBGX061 to someone in Victoria
> 
> I have my Explorer I, I got in today on my wrist now. It was NOS so in perfect condition....! I think I will be having this one for a long time. I have said that before though and well, we all know WIS get restless.
> I used to really like Omega but I have kind of gone off them now. I think they are pumping out way too many different models and increasing the price too quickly. I still like a few models though.
> ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

cadomniel said:


> I just sold my SBGX061 to someone in Victoria
> 
> I have my Explorer I, I got in today on my wrist now. It was NOS so in perfect condition....! I think I will be having this one for a long time. I have said that before though and well, we all know WIS get restless.
> I used to really like Omega but I have kind of gone off them now. I think they are pumping out way too many different models and increasing the price too quickly. I still like a few models though.
> ...


I feel the same about the Railmaster. And congratulations on the NOS Explorer I. That is a gem! Funny enough, I missed mine until I got the Grand Seiko SBGX059. Size and shape remind me so much of the Explorer I, except it has the white dial.

Odd that you say about Omega wearing off. The past couple of weeks, I have been wearing only my Grand Seiko watches. Tonight, I put on the Seamaster 300 and it seemed too large, and I didn't like having the diver bezel. It is such a beautiful watch, too. Hopefully, I will get over that and start enjoying it again. The one Omega, however, that I will never get tired of, is the Speedy Pro!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Speedy Pro is the one I like the most too. I like Planet Ocean 2500 but they are too big for me, I tried newer 37.5mm but yes they are too thick and the case just feels all wrong. Rolex oyster cases on the other hand fit perfectly.

The classic 3570.50 is a tad too big for me but I love the First Omega in Space Speedy (39.7mm)


----------



## c.hanninen (Sep 25, 2013)

How do you feel about your local AD carlhaluss? I plan on stopping in at the Vancouver dealer next month. I have never really spent time as a GS AD and am curious how you found them to deal with. Are they willing to deal at all? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

c.hanninen said:


> How do you feel about your local AD carlhaluss? I plan on stopping in at the Vancouver dealer next month. I have never really spent time as a GS AD and am curious how you found them to deal with. Are they willing to deal at all? (if you don't mind me asking)


I really like the people there. Will send you a PM about the rest.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## tiananmensquare (Jun 18, 2010)

I think silver looks even better than black or white!


----------



## Langs (Jan 25, 2015)

Great watch - it got me hooked on GS


----------



## uncle234 (May 15, 2011)

I am a happy owner of the SBGR051 myself.

The silver dial of this watch is simply amazing. The reflective hourly markers literally sparkles under light.

I am thinking of pairing it with a brown alligator strap, but could not seem to find any pictures of this watch with leather straps. What do you guys think?


----------



## KazeKei (Jan 11, 2012)

I say keep it on with the bracelet!

Or you can just get the strap u want and try it out, its not going to cost a bomb lol.



uncle234 said:


> I am a happy owner of the SBGR051 myself.
> 
> The silver dial of this watch is simply amazing. The reflective hourly markers literally sparkles under light.
> 
> I am thinking of pairing it with a brown alligator strap, but could not seem to find any pictures of this watch with leather straps. What do you guys think?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

uncle234 said:


> I am a happy owner of the SBGR051 myself.
> 
> The silver dial of this watch is simply amazing. The reflective hourly markers literally sparkles under light.
> 
> I am thinking of pairing it with a brown alligator strap, but could not seem to find any pictures of this watch with leather straps. What do you guys think?


A rich brown leather croco would look good, or better still maybe black. I did order a GS Black croco leather from Seiyajapan and also a GS buckle. I think they will look great, but I just haven't installed them yet. I really do love the looks of the bracelet. At one time I had been looking at a Rolex Datejust with a rhodium dial and ornate Jubilee bracelet. While it is a stunning combo, I think this GS with the 5-link bracelet is nicer.

I am not very good at changing out bracelets/straps, so I will likely see if my AD can do it for me. Will certainly post pics when it's done.


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

Lovely watch you purchased. It's the first dial in silver I have found attractive.


----------

